# What is this chicken thinking?



## Chicken Girl

Since we are in exile from BYC.....well not exactly in exile .....but since  we are unable to be on BYC for days I decided to start this thread. For those who are not familiar with the thread you basically post a picture and people will think of captions for it or just caption other peoples pictures. If you would like to see the original check it out here:http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/714104/what-is-this-chicken-thinking
**you  can post pictures of animals other then chickens**

Here is a picture to start with


----------



## Chicken Girl

here is another one


----------



## TwoCrows

Yay!!! I love this thread!!


----------



## TwoCrows

Chicken Girl said:


> here is another one
> View attachment 33010



(Little BR) Yikes!! That bird is huge...I mean, I better scram!!!


----------



## TwoCrows

What are they thinking....


----------



## BYCDebiD

View attachment 33002

Yuck! This grass tastes like cardboard!
It does?  Let me taste!
Me too!
Me too!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33056



(Cat) I will show the farmer how to clean chicken coops. Now, where are the keys to this thing ...


----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33052



(Steer on the back) Hurry UP Ethel and eat those greens! I stole them from the root cellar and the farmer is coming!!


----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33049



(Cat on the bottom right) Sigh...some day I will show these two who's boss and it will be I that sleeps on the top bunk!!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33077



Yep, this is one!! We've all decided we want this tree as our Christmas coop tree!!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## JRNash




----------



## TwoCrows

JRNash said:


> View attachment 33109



Peek a boo!! Darn...you found us in here!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Who's up for a game of hide and seek or peek a boo?


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33131



If only I had opposable thumbs I could cook me up some fish stew.


----------



## Mother Hen

Just to let you know, TwoCrows the picture of the cows, they are all makes, steers actually.


----------



## eggbert420




----------



## Chicken Girl

JRNash said:


> View attachment 33109


If you tell the farmer we ate the meal worms...... we know where to find you!


----------



## Chicken Girl

eggbert420 said:


> View attachment 33164


See, I'm the taller one!


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## sunflour

It's about time someone pruned those lower limbs.


----------



## sunflour

That was a copy/paste - is it allowed, since it doesn't carry the poster's name as a quote.

It's not quite as much fun without the pics


----------



## Chicken Girl

sunflour said:


> That was a copy/paste - is it allowed, since it doesn't carry the poster's name as a quote.
> 
> It's not quite as much fun without the pics


I was thinking the same thing! I don't think it would be wrong to do it....


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Frazzemrat1

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33189



The slave has finally laid down so we can steal its heat...


----------



## mustangrooster

TwoCrows said:


> What are they thinking....
> 
> View attachment 33017



I know that im thinking they are gorgoeus


----------



## mustangrooster

YOU, yeah, you, wipe that sly smile off your face that's *my *spot


----------



## Mother Hen

I do have to say I love this thread! The captions always make me laugh so my day either gets off to a good start or turns it from being bad to good.


----------



## sunflour

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 33165



Gosh, it seems just like yesterday I could easily fit thru that fence.


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33189



I was not snoring.


----------



## TwoCrows

Mother Hen said:


> Just to let you know, TwoCrows the picture of the cows, they are all makes, steers actually.



Oops...


----------



## TwoCrows

Oh yeah? Well, your legs are yellow!


----------



## TwoCrows

sunflour said:


> That was a copy/paste - is it allowed, since it doesn't carry the poster's name as a quote.
> 
> It's not quite as much fun without the pics



I'm going to copy and paste even if it doesn't carry over the OP quote. It's no fun not seeing the pics!!


----------



## sunflour

TwoCrows said:


> I'm going to copy and paste even if it doesn't carry over the OP quote. It's no fun not seeing the pics!!



I will too, the captions lose their impact without the pic visible.


----------



## TwoCrows

The only thing that keeps me going this time of year is Santa Claus....


----------



## TwoCrows

Someone needs to fluff my pillow....


----------



## sunflour

One of Chicks in the front said " do you think they need glasses?"


----------



## TwoCrows

Wow, my mom sure must love me. This blankie was expensive!!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl

Run for it girls, they've seen us!!


----------



## TwoCrows

(they are all singing) Home, home on the range,
                                  Where the chickies and the chickens all play,
                                  Where seldom is heard,
                                  But the rattling of a meal worm bag,
                                  And the skies are are not raining all day!


----------



## TwoCrows

Hey, you said to show you my good side! Hehehehehe....


----------



## TwoCrows

Hmm...let's see. Which of these dandelions has the best greens attached?!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## TwoCrows

Just how many licks DOES it take to get to the inside of this thing. I'm a gonna find out!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## TwoCrows

Ok, lets see...current wind speed, direction of the wind, my overly stuffed crop....I THINK I can fly over that fence. Eh...I think I will stay here.


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## eggbert420

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 33407


 I left somthing in here, and I need it back.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Yes my evil minion humans are the slaves


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm going to break out of here just as soon as I figure out a way


----------



## TwoCrows

Ahh....see what a few good licks will do? He stands upright!


----------



## TwoCrows

(pullet) How come their grass is greener?? *sigh*


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## sunflour

Gee I thought getting a puppy would be a lot more fun.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 33080



Run RUNNN!! The Sun will Make you fade!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Mummy,  yummy! It taste like chicken!


----------



## Akrnaf2

You wonn'a a piece of me?! HA? LET SEE YOU!! PUNK!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Pssssst psst, play  cool! He is looking at us!


----------



## Akrnaf2

?


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Akrnaf2

?


----------



## Harveyhorses




----------



## Harveyhorses

Akrnaf2 said:


> ?
> View attachment 33447


this just made my day, thank you so much!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Akrnaf2

Harveyhorses said:


> this just made my day, thank you so much!



You are welcomed!  Anything to  get out of this gloomy Khaki that surround us!


----------



## Akrnaf2

I am not "Chillin *with the herd " *
*I am "Chillin THE herd"!*

*


 *


----------



## Tomo ov gy

TwoCrows said:


> What are they thinking....
> 
> View attachment 33017


Golden brown texture like sun


----------



## mustangrooster

I feel like I'm being mocked.


----------



## mustangrooster

The Hills are aliveeeee, with the sound of muusiiiiccc


----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## eggbert420

mustangrooster said:


> View attachment 33640


 they won't find them here.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Mom yummmmmy! 
Mouse ice cream!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Dang! That is a HUGE vent!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Awake?


----------



## Akrnaf2




----------



## Mother Hen

You caught me just getting out of the bath so I haven't had time to get my feathers on yet.


----------



## Tomo ov gy

mustangrooster said:


> HMMM SINGLE FILE GIRLS


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Tomo ov gy

OIII YOUR NOT TAKING MY BEDDING ARGHHH


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## eggbert420




----------



## Mother Hen

You just keep looking the way you're looking and not pay attention to what I see because it's all mine.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Frederick!!
 I really think that you need a double does of Valbazen!


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Akrnaf2

Heyy dude,  come here! YOU, Yes you!
have a cigarette to sper? Look at the Turkey, he got a bilt in cigar
And we? What we have? NADA!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Wow,  I feel SOO GOOD! It was the best shower I have had!
I was really a mess before it!


----------



## mustangrooster

You're hilarious


----------



## misfitmorgan

Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 34211
> Wow,  I feel SOO GOOD! It was the best shower I have had!
> I was really a mess before it!
> View attachment 34212



Ok Fine!! I will admit that Espresso may have been a bit strong....a bit


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 58690



Dog is thinking: "Oh no! Here they come." He says out loud: "Hey there, hope you don't mind me in your best bed."


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Goatgirl47 said:


> View attachment 34115



One! Two! Three!.....four???


----------

